# Fluid Kayaks North America



## chriskayaks (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Jan

I own a Fluid Tandem Kayak (for more than 1 person sitting) and really loving it. Just want to ask, I presume the Fluid Kayaks are a South African brand, which is designed and built in Parys?


----------



## WhitewaterJan (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes and yes. Fluid Kayaks is a South African company that distributes all over the world. All our kayaks are designed, moulded and assembled in Parys. And also shipped from Parys.


----------

